# What Style Of Golden Am I?



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like we have a couple of responses. Anyone else have a guess for this little lady's 
style/background?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

American Show lines is in the lead with 40%. Do you agree?

I would also be curious to read why you picked what you did. If you want to share, please do. 

P.S. For those that know who this puppy is, please no spoiler comments but you are welcome to vote.


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

The puppy looks European to me. Something about the ear position and head shape. But that's only a guess, I am curious to find out the results.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think there is any way to really tell from the pictures provided. 

Something about the eyes (placement and shape) would probably make me hesitant to say this is an American show bred pup.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like we have a tie on American Obedience lines and American Show lines. Anyone want to break the tie or vote for another category?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I put in a vote to break the tie (american obedience lines) and it turns out I created a tie instead....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

american show lines, *typical* puppies, the 3 on the right are girls. 
(Hope this photo doesn't mess up your poll??)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, I want to change my choice to blended lines. I didn't read carefully. As usual.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

She acutually reminds me of my American show line girl Jinx. Shown close to the same age, just shy of 9 weeks. 
Your American cuties look a little younger to me, like 7-8 weeks instead of 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> american show lines, *typical* puppies, the 3 on the right are girls.
> (Hope this photo doesn't mess up your poll??)


And I hope I get to meet one of those puppies this weekend - if her owner entered something people were pushing her to enter...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

For fun and following up on Barb's post...

The attached pic would be an example of three 10 week old pups that were all or mostly American show lines. Not closely related. Two of them came from litters where I deliberately looked for something that would be close in "look" to the other boy.

Was interesting actually to see how typey they were actually. 

Ha. 

FWIW - this might be a red herring post because I do know the answer.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes they were just a little shy of 7 weeks.

QUOTE=LJack;6785289]She acutually reminds me of my American show line girl Jinx. Shown close to the same age, just shy of 9 weeks. 
Your American cuties look a little younger to me, like 7-8 weeks instead of 9-10 weeks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I kind of copped out by saying blended lines! Her eyes are more round than you typically find in most "American" lines, yet she doesn't have a really Englishy face.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It might be an informative thing for people who aren't experts on the breed to have a sticky with examples of each of the styles with pictures and pedigrees. Pictures of the dogs at the puppy, adolescent and mature stages would be helpful. To avoid disagreement about how typical particular dogs might be, perhaps the examples could be recognized examples, "the top of the game", of each category. Examples of male and female might be good.

Even though I've been interested in the breed for sometime, I can imagine a typical American or European show dog or typical American Field/Hunting dog but not necessarily the other categories listed. While certain breeders of successful obedience dogs may have a certain look, I don't know that it's true of obedience dogs overall. Having some familiarity with therapy dogs, I'm also not sure that there is an identifiable look for therapy/service dogs.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Those are great points Z.

Ultimately though I am not looking to court only expert opinions. Everyone brings their personal experiences and exposures to the table with this game.

I am also looking to challenge everyone to realize there is more common in the styles than many think. Also, that one particular trait does not necessarily belong solely to one style. You can see this in my last one where I posted a very typical American puppy who happened to be very light. Ultimately the American show line did win but it was not a landslide. Sure there are a set of traits that make a style but not just one. 

Then if I start trying to define a style, it is somewhat subjective and I would influence people based on the photos I choose. Even in the American show lines there are smaller sub-styles. There can be a noticeable difference in the dogs on either coast as an example. That happens in all styles. 

I promise I am not grading this.:wink2:
I am glad it is creating some thought and discussion.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

She reminds me of puppies that a friend on this forum regularly breeds. Her lines originated in Europe. The eyes, top of head, and ear set is what makes me think of that. She has brought Australian lines into her kennel now too. The eye color, pigment around the eye, and fur color reminds me of Euro puppies. That's why I voted Euro show lines.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When I look at the show results in the GR News, I am always surprised at how much difference there is between what wins on the East Coast vs. what wins in the Midwest, vs. what wins on the West Coast. Also the "typical" grooming is somewhat different.




LJack said:


> Those are great points Z.
> 
> Ultimately though I am not looking to court only expert opinions. Everyone brings their personal experiences and exposures to the table with this game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

There is also a wide variety within dogs that do a certain thing. I am working at a Rally and Obedience trial this weekend and the variety in the looks of an "obedience" Golden covers the whole range of Golden styles. There are breed and obedience champions that are from show lines and obedience champions that are from straight field lines. Different very well know "obedience" lines also have different looks depending on the preferences of their breeder.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Same puppy 10.5 weeks old.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is the poll as of today.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Her actual background only captured 11% of the vote. 

This is my new girl I went to Italy to get. &#55357;&#56841;
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/430585-my-gift-italy-tizzy.html

She is European Show lines.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm happy to see that I was right! We have a GRF member that breeds this style of golden retriever. One of her dogs was in the GRCA Top 20 Gala this year. From her dogs is where I noticed the breeding style. Here's her website if you are curious who I'm referring to: www.mattiaci.com I've learned about Euro show lines from Florence. She's done well in the show ring with her style of dogs. I hope you achieve the same success as Florence has with her dogs.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> I'm happy to see that I was right! We have a GRF member that breeds this style of golden retriever. One of her dogs was in the GRCA Top 20 Gala this year. From her dogs is where I noticed the breeding style. Here's her website if you are curious who I'm referring to: www.mattiaci.com I've learned about Euro show lines from Florence. She's done well in the show ring with her style of dogs. I hope you achieve the same success as Florence has with her dogs.


Yes, I know Florence. She is a wealth of knowledge and boy does she travel. :wink2:


----------

